# Unbuntu help



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have always used Windows, but the guy who built and maintains my computer suggested we try Unbuntu. I have several questions.

1) I have a lot of Word and Paint and Excel files that I can't afford to lose. I must be able to not only see them but edit. Can this be done?
2) We have a lot of play lists and music on Windows Media Player. Will this transfer to Unbuntu or to another media player?
3) I play at a gaming site called Pogo. It uses Java. Will it work in Unbuntu?
4) What about Yahoo and gmail and MySpace?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Most everything should work. You can use Open Office in Ubuntu and that will open most Windows Office files, but to be sure, you could install Open Office (free) on your Windows machine and check that you can open and edit the files you wish to use.

Windows Media files won't generally play, especially if they are licensed. But mpo3's will work fine.

Pogo, Java, and Yahoo should all work just fine.

Before making a complete leap to Ubuntu, try the "live" CD which will boot and run from the CD. Though this will not give you a total picture since the installed Ubuntu will not be read-only and has fewer limitations, it will give you a taste and you can try your Windows files to see if you can open and edit them.

Or, you could set up a dual boot so that you have both until you finally decide.


----------



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks. I will do more research about those issues. Is there a way to get all the zillion music files out of WMP into whatever system Numbutu allows, and which one works with it? Also, many music download sites prefer WMP. Will I be able to use other methods to download?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

All your msic files should be in folders and can be copied to a new location. Only those files that are specifically Windows formats will cause you any problems, such as .wma and .wmv. What format are most or all of your music files in?

It seems that most sites also support Real and Quicktime, and many allow a choice among the big 3.


----------



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

They are almost all mp3. Do you have some advice about which system I should use? I assume Unbutu doesn't have one attached to it, so I will need to download something else. I don;t know what to try.
Also, if I use Open Office, will it read and allow me to edit my Excel spradsheets? I have a lot of them.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Ubuntu is a great start, you can open and edit your excel files very easily, OpenOffice has a program to do that. Running mp3's and other formats is no problem whatsoever take a look at this article from Ubuntu.

Also if you are looking for a more visually appealing version of Ubuntu, Kubuntu is worth looking at!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Mp3's will play fine. Not sure what you mean by a "system" attached to Ubuntu, but a media player is installed with Ubuntu. There are quite a few free Linux distros. Ubuntu is a good choice since it is also free and you can update it easily with each new release, also free. They even pay the shipping (though it takes a while to arrive). Same with Kubuntu.


----------



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

OK, so lets say I go to a site online. Take Amazon. I want to hear an example of music. It gives me only the option of Windows Media to listen. If I have unbutu or kunbutu, will it allow me to listen to that file? If not, is there another software program I can add that will allow this?


----------



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

anyone out there with an answer?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

VideoLAN will play Windows formats, and there are other options available:

RealPlayer Will Support Windows Media on Linux
Real to plug Windows media support into Linux

There are few sites that use Windows Media exclusively. Most allow options also for Real or Quicktime, both supported.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

I thought I should reply as I'm new to Ubuntu.


Open Office is a popular choice for Excel etc. I personally prefer Abiword but both can import Microsoft Word documents (.doc) etc. You should be fine here!
Music will be fine. However I did not have MP3 support when I installed Ubuntu. Instead I downloaded a program called Amarok. When attempting to play MP3 format music files I had to click one prompt and it gets it for you. That's one of the many beauties of Linux, everything is out there and free. Amarok is the best media player I've come across so far.
Java is a cross-platform language. This means the applications, servlets, applets etc etc run on all machines exactly the same providing the run-time environment is available. So theres no problem with your java game(s).
The internet was not created by or for Microsoft. Of course they will work.



> OK, so lets say I go to a site online. Take Amazon. I want to hear an example of music. It gives me only the option of Windows Media to listen. If I have unbutu or kunbutu, will it allow me to listen to that file? If not, is there another software program I can add that will allow this?


I'm positive there are plug-ins. Firefox is installed by default so you should be fine there.

On a final note. Boot the CD and give it a try! It won't write to your hard drive so what is there to lose?

Ubuntu (and Linux) aren't replacements for Windows. It won't be like Windows or do things that Windows does. They have different objectives and work differently. Don't expect it to be a "free wannabe" version of Windows, it simply isn't. You may need time to learn and adjust. You won't have everything Windows can offer, just like Windows doesn't have everything Linux can offer.

For me I've been using Ubuntu as my first Linux distro since RedHat years ago. It has everything I need and want and I enjoy Linux and the freedom much more. Vista forced me this way but it was a good thing 

Have fun


----------

